# Maxxair Ii



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello Folks!!

Anyone have a Fan-tastic fan and Maxxair II combination set up. Any problems?

I was looking at doing this but an RV parts guy said that the Maxxair II didn't provide enough "air flow". The guy said the only combination for the Fan-tastic fan is the Maxvent 800 series.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Your "guy" may be right. With the MaxAir covers on, the vents only open about 1/3 (at most, maybe even on 1/4) of the way. With that in mind, I wouldn't give up the MaxAir covers. We had them installed prior to picking the our unit up in 2004 and the vents haven't been closed yet.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Use the MaxAir FanMate cover. This is designed to work over the top of a Fantastic Fan or similar. We installed one over our and it opens up just fine, maybe just a bit less than without.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

cabullydogs said:


> Use the MaxAir FanMate cover. This is designed to work over the top of a Fantastic Fan or similar.  We installed one over our and it opens up just fine, maybe just a bit less than without.


X2

The parts guy is right. Get the correct cover for the fan.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Use the MaxAir FanMate cover. This is designed to work over the top of a Fantastic Fan or similar. We installed one over our and it opens up just fine, maybe just a bit less than without.


X2

The parts guy is right. Get the correct cover for the fan.








[/quote]
Thanks guys, I we decided to go with the Fan Mate covers and install the fantastic fan over the living area or now. The bathroom already has the fan so we will see how we find it and can always upgrade later if we wish. Thanks for all your advice.

Brad and Julie


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

It is hard to call it a "fan" as it really does not move very much air. A few of us have disconnected it and wired the MaxxAir Turbo Maxx fan in its place. It has four different settings to choose from, so I picked the third highest setting. It works really well to remove the moisture/steam during a shower as well as vacate the odors as necessary. However, it should be shut off prior to flushing or you will fill your nostrils with the unpleasant odor of your entire black tank and its contents.


----------

